# Fireplace shutoff valve



## Span

All types of gas fireplace have a flexible gas connector with a shutoff valve, than connect to gas line under firebox. I remenber

2000 UPC & UMC require a shutoff valve outside the hearth or under in an accessible & protected location, when such appliance may be removed without removal of the valve. Lately, when I asked contractors to add a shutoff valve outside of fireplace. They all answer back to me flexible connector valve is located under firebox and no requirement for another valve outside the fireplace.

Am I missing something or Code changed lately?


----------



## Mac

You got it right - its a long standing requirement still in effect today.

NYS Res Code G2420.5 (409.5) Equipment shutoff valve. Each appliance shall be provided with a shutoff valve separate from the appliance. The shutoff valve shall be located in the same room as the appliance, not further than 6 feet (1829 mm) from the appliance, and shall be installed upstream from the union, connector or quick disconnect device it serves. Such shutoff valves shall be provided with access.


----------



## mtlogcabin

2009 UMC see Section 1313.4

*1313.4 Appliance Shutoff Valves and Connec­**tions. *Appliances connected to a piping system shall have an accessible, approved manual shutoff valve with a nondisplaceable valve member or a listed gas convenience outlet installed within six (6) feet (1,829 mm) of the appliance it serves. Where a connector is used, the valve shall be installed up-stream of the connector. A union or flanged connection shall be provided downstream from this valve to permit removal of controls. Shutoff valves serving decora­tive gas appliances shall be permitted to be installed in fireplaces if listed for such use. [NFPA 54:9.6.4]

*Exceptions:*(1) Shutoff valves shall be permitted to be accessibly located inside or under an appli­ance when such appliance can be removed without removal of the shutoff valve.

(2) Shutoff valves shall be permitted to be acces­sibly located inside wall heaters and wall furnaces listed for recessed installation where necessary maintenance can be performed without removal of the shutoff valve.


----------



## Pcinspector1

mtlogcabin, can you turn your old man font back on?

pc1


----------



## Daddy-0-

They usually put a shutoff valve flush mounted to the floor if one can't safely go in the firebox.


----------



## Mule

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> mtlogcabin, can you turn your old man font back on? pc1


It looks like there has been a change to the software. All the other replies are a smaller font also.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Sorry about the large font portion. It was scanned from the code book and I did not take the time to resize it when I was editing the color portions.


----------



## Mule

I think he was wanting larger fonts.... Like what wa scanned    You know... old man font... bigger so an old man can see it better!


----------

